# Suzuki Vinson



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

Ok everyone, I rode a Suzuki Vinson 2 years ago and I loved it. I really don't remember a lot of the specs about it or what year it was (I would say maybe an 05????), but it was an automatic, 4x4 (could switch from 4x4 to 2x4 and I liked that option) and I would guess maybe a 500cc. Sorry I don't remember too much about it, but I was wondering what everyone's experiences have been with these. I am really thinking about buying a quad this year and am kind of stuck on this one. Would love to hear the good and bad about these and any problems peiople have had with them. Thanks in advance for any replies,
Dave


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

well im pretty sure they quit making the vinson. they are all pretty much king quads now. i have the 450 king quad and love it. i have owned yamaha, and can-am. the king quad line-up gets my vote. the 450 is more than enough to do most things.
here is a link to their site:
http://www.suzukicycles.com/Products/UtilitySport


----------



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

Camodiak, thanks for the reply. I haven't even been on the suzuki website to look around yet and wasn't aware they quit making the Vinson. Is the King Quad comparable to the Vinson then?? Better, worse or just about the same??? Sorry for asking, but you've got me thinking now. If it is just like the Vinson, I know it'll be just as good and exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

well, i know this for a fact. the vinson was a 500cc, the king quad is a 450.
and it comes in a 700 and 750 too.
the vinson had two rear shocks, but not irs. still had a swing-arm.
well, better yet, i will try and find the break down of the two machines for you. then you can compare..be right back...


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

ok here you go...i see it was made up till 07. so i'd bet you a pop you can still find a vinson at a dealer....

link to vinson: www.suzukicycles.com/Products/LTA500FK5


link to kingquad 450: 
www.suzukicycles.com/Products/LTA450XK8


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Call around, I'm sure there's a few collecting dust at some dealerships. You could probably get a good deal too. Try atvtrader.com, type in Vinson, I'm sure you will get some hits.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have an 05 Kind quad (700). Nice machine and has been great. Stock tires are not the best- dunflops with not very agressive tread. But I can say that I have only been stuck a couple times and it went through stuff that my buddies had trouble with on a couple rides. 

VINSON was always one of the top 500cc machines out there (in reviews). I have ridden a polaris 500 and 800 and the Bombardier 400 (nice machine and would not hesitate to buy one- little more motor would be nice). 

Good luck and have fun.


----------

